# Loft in Progress



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I'v been pondering over loft ideas, materials, and especially supplies and I'm a little stumped. For those who use osb for flooring, what kind do you use and whats the thickness on it? I was thinking I'd grab at least a sheet about 3/4" thick. I think that'll be enough to support my weight and the building? But I'm not entirely sure. Also, should I apply anything to the wood to make it last longer with pigeon feces on it or will the osb's be fine the way it is? Thanks in advanced and any help would be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not use the osb for the floor.. remember your going to have to scrape it..and when it gets damp it falls apart.. I would use regular plywood...use 3/4 inch.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I have heard and been told to use plywood for floor for when you scrape it. I plan to use osb board for walls only and use plywood for the floors.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I would put "something" on the Floor to seal it.
Epoxy paint works great.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I used 3/4" osb in one of my lofts, not the best idea. Scraping is a pain. I am looking into sealing it with some garage floor covering. I think that will make it a level surface. Luckily my walls are not supported by it so I can easily remove it if need be.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I meant plywood for the floor not osb. Epoxy paint? I have absolutely no idea what that is but will definitely look into it. Thanks a ton guys. Oh, heres another quick question, when painting the outside would I just coat it with the color paint that I want and leave it at that? Or is there "something" else that I'm supposed to coat the paint with? Sorry for the loft noob questions. This'll be my first real loft and I only want to do it as perfect as I can.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't paint the floor an unpainted floor will dry the droppings better and make scraping easier. You would just end up scrapping the paint off anyway. Epoxy paint is a strong two part paint that is resistant to a lot of chemicals, we use it at work a lot and it is a pain to mix and paint.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I that that also. I mean, after numerous times of scraping, the stuff on the floor is bound to come off.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 5/8" OSB floor, and contrary to much advice I have had, it hasn't fallen apart, and it isn't difficult to scrape. OSB is not like particle board. It doesn't delaminate when it gets wet the way particle board does. I wouldn't waste my money on 3/4" flooring. My loft has a 2.5' corridor down the middle that has to support my weight. The rest of the floor only has to support the weight of the birds. 

I also painted the floor against advice, and have had no problem with that. I used a flat Deck and Floor paint. The floor dries fine. Of course, I use a deep litter method, with wood shavings and loft dressing (Stall Dry) on the floor. My experience might be different with a different method.

Regarding painting the exterior, again, I will tell you that my experience with OSB is that it is much more durable than most people believe. Four years ago when I built my loft (at the time a playhouse for the kids), I also built one in our neighbor's yard for their kids who are friendly with mine. After I built it, I told the neighbor that he needed to paint or otherwise protect the roof from the weather. He never did anything with it. So, they have OSB exposed to the weather 24/7, on a low-pitch roof for four years. It is under some trees, so after it rains, the roof stays wet/damp for days. Although it no longer looks new (the boards have turned gray with exposure to the weather), it is as structurally sound as the day I put it up. I personally would have painted it, but for aesthetic reasons rather than durability reasons.

Keep in mind that you are not building a house.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well after looking thru things Redroselofts is the one that is recommended for most beginers and it says to use OSB for the floor. Just saying it could backfire using it but seems that some people do.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If I was going to build a new loft I think a hard wire floor with some sort of pull out tray under it. That way you dont even have to go in to clean it. You may want to have the tray in 2 ft sections so it would be easier to pull out.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

as far as the osb..hubby said no.. he seems to know these kind of things..and plus the experience of others.. just from keeping pigeons it seems a smooth floor that does not splinter or flake off would be better.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Any job worth doing---is worth doing it correct.
Yes the Expoxy paint is a PAIN.
But it lasted 10 years. until I built another Loft with Expanded Metal [grated] floor.
Sounds like its best to just DELETE another "FACT".


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Any job worth doing---is worth doing it correct.
> Yes the Expoxy paint is a PAIN.
> But it lasted 10 years. until I built another Loft with Expanded Metal [grated] floor.
> Sounds like its best to just DELETE another "FACT".


I would go with epoxy paint if I was starting new. I don't think you can use itt in a loft that already has birds in it. Epoxy paint would probably be a good solution for those who are concerned about whether OSB is going to delaminate when it is scraped.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I just built my loft my loft is 10x20 and used grated flooring 4x16 and the rest is osb less than 3/4 I painted with kilz all my outside walls i painted with kilz and the roof paper and rolled roofing solid as a rock

nomads loft under construction take a look


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I just built my loft my loft is 10x20 and used grated flooring 4x16 and the rest is osb less than 3/4 I painted with kilz all my outside walls i painted with kilz and the roof paper and rolled roofing solid as a rock
> 
> nomads loft under construction take a look


What is the grate that you used for flooring? It looks sort of like the shelving that they use in Home Depot or Lowes. I've tried to get that stuff out of them before, but they weren't having any of it!


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I'll be using a sanded plywood for the flooring. I've also got yet another question! After watching Taking on Tyson, I was wondering if anyone has had a similar floor setup where a hole was cutout within the floor. And when cleaning time came, all droppings and what not would be swept into the whole (into a bag/bucket of some sort) and disposed of. I guess it would make cleaning a little bit less of a hassle but I've never seen or heard of anyone with that setup until the show. I was thinking I'd cut a 4" by 4" hole somewhere in the floor. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks to all who's responded. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That will work great, I was going to do that until I decided to use the slat floors, and the trays, I would make it at least 1 foot square "easier to scape into" I was going to use a plastic dish pan. Cut the hole between the floor joists put strips around it to hold the pan then make the piece you cut out cover the hole and put those flush handles. Then just lift the board and scape the floor into the pan and close it up, Then dump when its full. I have also seen a hole cut at the edge of the loft floor with the cover the same way but a wood shoot to the outside that you could put a pan under.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Any job worth doing---is worth doing it correct.


What no instant satisfaction? No short cuts? No saving a dollar? I just don't understand.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

reaperofhim said:


> I think I'll be using a sanded plywood for the flooring. I've also got yet another question! After watching Taking on Tyson, I was wondering if anyone has had a similar floor setup where a hole was cutout within the floor. And when cleaning time came, all droppings and what not would be swept into the whole (into a bag/bucket of some sort) and disposed of. I guess it would make cleaning a little bit less of a hassle but I've never seen or heard of anyone with that setup until the show. I was thinking I'd cut a 4" by 4" hole somewhere in the floor. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks to all who's responded. I greatly appreciate it.


you need to make sure mice can not get in.. I just use a dust pan and put the scrapped droppings in a bucket.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw it somewere that they framed in a square in the floor and nailed plywood to the bottom, it had a removable top of plywood. They put a pan in the hole and used it to empty in a bucket. If you put it on the outer wall you can put a droor in it.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.racingbirds.com/pdrop.html


----------

